# Presentations on PV elite, Vessel design etc



## 3jooj (12 مايو 2009)

Alsalamo 3alaikom.
These are some presentations i acquired from a PV Elite course i did earlier this year.
It is especially helpful for desginers who use PV elite, or ASME pressure vessel designers in general.
WRC107, Stresses, Weld efficiency, and more topics are covered. 
Not too much depth, but might be useful

Inshallah tfeedkom.

Abdul Aziz.


----------



## عبد الجبار (12 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووور
مشكووووور
مشكوور
مشكور


----------



## عمار شهاب (12 مايو 2009)

Thanks *Abdul Aziz
Good stuff, do you know if there is any video tutorials to learn PV Elite?

*


----------



## 3jooj (13 مايو 2009)

Alsalam 3alakom. 

Amar, it would be near impossible to find video tutorials or even tutorial books on this program or any other program made by COADE. 

I have searched long and hard.

I met with some of the developers of PV Elite, they are very intellegent people, they can assist you in your questions as you learn, however they will not make tutorials because they offer tutorial courses. 
These courses cost thousands of dollars.

If i find anything, i will post on here.
Abdul Aziz.


----------



## bash98ar (14 مايو 2009)

Thank you very much for your kind effoerts. Mashkoooooooooooorrrrrrrr


----------



## fathizh (15 مايو 2009)

You can learn about PVelite capabilities by visting COADE site.
But if you want to learn about vessels design , first start by reading in ASME VIII div 1, and try to do the examples therin in Appendix L BY HAND and not by computer..You learn also by reading books like "Pressure Vessles design "by Bednar.

And of course I am willing to discuss about that, ..because it is my field , I am willing to exchange experience and guide through my younger arab brothers * write in Enlish, french or arabic..no matter)

wa essalam alekom


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (17 مايو 2009)

well done

thanksssssss


----------



## ibu4u (21 مايو 2009)

thanks alot for sharing your knowledge


----------



## rajae312 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanx! 
Abd-Ul-Aziz
Very kind of u for sharing this stuff


----------



## الاسطى محمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح إبراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

روح يا بنى الله يكرمك و و يزيدك من فضله امين


----------



## قشمير (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## engineer sameer (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الملف الجميل


----------



## samram09 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*Salam brother*

Dear Brother Abdul aziz

I saw you post regarding PVElite presentation, i tried to download it but unfortunaltely i was not successful, I am qn american muslim and did not understand arabic very well, i just request you please send this file to my email address given below. i will be grateful to you for this kindness.
My email address is 
[email protected]

Regards

A Muslim brother



3jooj قال:


> Alsalamo 3alaikom.
> 
> These are some presentations i acquired from a PV Elite course i did earlier this year.
> It is especially helpful for desginers who use PV elite, or ASME pressure vessel designers in general.
> ...


----------



## samram09 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ASSALAM O ALAIKUM EVERY ONE,

I WANT TO DOWNLOAD THIS FILE BUT UNFORTUNATELY I AM NOT SUCCESSFUL RIGHT NOW,WILL ANY BODY HELP ME IN THIS REGARD, OR ANY ONE CAN SEND THIS FIL ON MY EMAIL ADDRESS, I DONT KNOW ARABIC THATS WHY ITS NOT EASY FOR ME TO DOWNLOAD. I JUST REQUEST EVERY ONE PLEASE SEND THIS FILE ON MY EMAIL ADDRESS

Kind Regard

[email protected]


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع وإن كان قديم لكن هذا لا يغنيني من أقول لك جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## fathizh (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً
Thanks a lot
Grand merci

This a good contribution
I am an old PVelite user and I would like to exchange expeience about it
Are you interested 

Salam
FATHI


----------



## م. بشار علي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عمل رائع


----------



## مهندس ثابت (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## فراس555 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الحصان الاسود (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعييل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة
كنت بتسائل عن PVElite & Codeware Compress اى منهم افضل للمبتدئين؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## انا ميكانو (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## انا ميكانو (6 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## solution4software (13 أغسطس 2011)

hi
if any one need PVELite 2010, license
go to: http://www.4shared.com/file/64KN2rXs/SPLM.html
and download SPLM
then install it on your computer where you had installed PVElite 2010
after installation send you machine ID to
[email protected]
and get the license
and
enjoy


----------



## solution4software (15 أغسطس 2011)

hi
if any one need PVELite 2010, license
go to: http://www.4shared.com/file/64KN2rXs/SPLM.html
and download SPLM
then install it on your computer where you had installed PVElite 2010
after installation send you machine ID to
[email protected]
and get the license
and
enjoy


----------



## sokmani (21 سبتمبر 2012)

Salam
I need ***** Pvelite 2010 pleas , thank u so much in advance.
Machine ID: 6bXbCC0FI75vVeOIA+DJ+yiAIMPPPtOSqUr1ZFAF3djutqzWhXUbxWcadXjrnCtMuDuhsGQ66IqFV3kx69iZ47KyoV2UVSsFjsu9uChpVxtKd+hNi9apTlhsQWw+Zw==
TCPIP: 192.168.1.3


----------



## solution4software (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*Thermoflow 20*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFNQrS4QklM&feature=plcp

for more info contact to
[email protected]
​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.solarenergy (3 أغسطس 2013)

i will have a look on it. thanks

from were i can get this program?


----------



## حمزه داغ (26 أغسطس 2014)

Thanks
I have downloaded PVElite 2014 from 4shared

but no serial number

please if anyone have serial number share it


----------



## msq (13 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## حمزه داغ (29 سبتمبر 2014)

I have got serial number of PV Elite 2014
serial number is 00266012401295


----------

